# Ruth-spotting???



## mariposa (May 16, 2004)

Hi,

Im on day 9 dpt, and this morning I went to the toilet and had a clear discharge with bood in it.(Bright red)

It was only one bit.

Have you any idea what that is, Im so scared that its the start of my period.

The clinic is closed and I have no one to ask


mariposa
xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Could be either implantation bleed or start of period. Only time will tell.

Ruth


----------

